# Kibble and Raw



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who does Kibble and raw. I have read a lot about people feeding kibble one meal and raw the next.. due to Titan's allergies I am think about adding raw into his diet again morning would be kibble and evening raw.. I know I know why don't I do full raw diet? It is just too expensive in my area.. no butchers, no deals, all premade raw and grocery stores. Did it for a bit but Titan didn't seem to thrive off it.. any suggestions for including one raw meal? Like how to determine amount of kibble and raw and what type of raw would I feed in place of the meal?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Me.

I do dry kibble in the morning soaked in water for about 15 minutes and an extra like tin sardines, yoghurt, goats milk, blueberries or egg plus all their supplements they get.

In the evening they get only raw, a typical week night for me is 4 nights of BARF & little bit of K9 freeze dried green lamb tripe, 1 night of ox heart, 1 night of ox larynx and some trachea (throat), 1 night of chicken carcass & an organ like liver. I also try and give Harry raw pancreas each night for his EPI.

I try and leave 12 hours for digestion reasons, but sometimes is only about 11 between the feeds.

I have always feed raw and kibble but used to combine it until I read about the importance of digestion and how they digest different foods.

I have noticed their coats are very shiny and soft, they don't scratch as much, they seem calmer, their raw poops are smaller.

I too am considering going raw all the time.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I do! Raw in the morning, kibble at night. He loves it and he's sooo soft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

awesome thanks guys.. Eiros, what do you feed for kibble and then for raw?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

He gets pre-ground raw prey model chicken, turkey, or salmon. He eats 3-4x a day so gets about 8oz (maybe a little more) at 7, 12, and 5. At 8 he gets a kibble bedtime snack to hold him over until morning. 1.25 cups of solid gold barking at the moon. He doesn't get too many treats, but gets pumpkin and occasionally an egg with the raw. 

The exact measurements we are still working on... I just adjust based on how he looks to me. He's lean but very tall and still growing... It can be hard to know how much to feed!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I do both random, zero issues.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I do the hybrid thing. I figure the hard kibble helps in the dental department some. It's also a handy option when time is limited.

I feed Diamond Naturals, TOTW Pacific(salmon) and Solid Gold Wolfking kibbles, sometimes mixed sometimes straight, sometimes just RAW. Depends on my schedule and budget.

Dogs do fine, they do like the straight RAW best and demolish their meals when the bowls are filled with stinky "real" food. Gas is sometimes an issue with TOTW, the salmon kibble is pretty rich I guess. My female can peel the paint with a belly full of salmon derived foodstuff. Other than that they thrive on variety.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so I found a kibble I like and premade raw that may work.. I went with the Nature's Variety Instinct Raw: Organic Chicken and their LID Duck. Now they bag has me feeding 2 1/2 - 3 3/4 cups for 51-100 lbs. Titan is 83 right now. I'm trying to figure out the right ratio for raw and kibble.. They have a calculator but I just wanna see what you guys think. For a 75% Kibble and 25% raw diet they suggest 2 1/8 cups kibble and 4 oz of their raw. For a 50/50 they suggest 1 1/2 cups kibble and 7.7 oz raw. That just sounds so low to me, though I know that with quality food, usually the quantity is lower than other lower quality foods.. What do you guys think?

and I know premade raw isn't the ideal for most, but looking at the ingredients and based off pricing and all that it just works for us right now. 

Instinct Grain-Free Raw Frozen Organic Chicken Diet - 8 oz. Patties (12 Count) | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 

Instinct Grain-Free Limited Ingredient Kibble Dog Food - Duck | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 

I will also be switching to Canine Caviar, due to his allergies. While NV LID Duck will probably work, it does contain one of the very low reacted allergens, peas. Will that ratio work with the new food, the feeding amounts are the same on both.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

I feed Diamond Naturals Grain Free with a raw chicken leg in the evening. We buy fresh chicken legs at Walmart by the 10lb. bag. My last two dogs have thrived on the diet.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed a raw chicken leg to all my guys in the morning. At night I feed Diamond Extreme Athlete. Sometimes I add an egg or sardines to their kibble. I feed raw treats, chicken feet, chicken/turkey necks, some organs. I also give fish oil at night. 

All my dogs are soft and shiney. *knock on wood* I haven't had any problems with hot spots on my LH GSD, even though he takes daily swims in our pond. Not sure exactly why this is, but I don't want to change anything because things seem to be working well....


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What was your guys ratio for feeding.. like the one that I am going to suggests for 75/25 diet, 2 cups of kibble one meal and 4 oz of their premade raw.. does that sound about right if their kibble feeding suggestions are 2 1/2-3 3/4 cups a day for 51-100 lb dog.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Decide what you want to feed - 50/50, 75/25, etc.

Then calculate what it would take to feed the dog a FULL raw diet and what it would take to feed the dog a full kibble diet.

Then use the percentages you decided on to calculate the amounts to feed. Make sense?

For example, if my dog should get 16 ounces of RMBs, 15 ouces of MM and 2 oz of OM each day and I decide to feed half their diet in raw I would divide those amounts in half - feed 8 ounces of RMBs, 7.5 oz of MM and 1 oz of OM.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That makes a lot of sense. Too much sense.. lol.. dont know why I didnt think of that. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

wyoung2153 said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Too much sense.. lol.. dont know why I didnt think of that. Thank you!


It because we tend to over think our dogs diets.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is a very true statement. lol.


----------

